# Dehydrator Recipes, techniques & precautions



## Missy

This just came up in Karen's "Brady has me trained" but I thought it needed it's own thread.

As I said I just ordered a the dehydrator Jane recommended a while back.






and Karen has the same one and I know Kara has a mega dehydrator.

So I thought we could share tips and recipes about how to make jerky for the pups how to store the jerky and any safety precautions you know of.

Chicken, beef, sweet potatoes.... Post your routine.


----------



## ama0722

Oh good thread!

My pups favorite is one that I make all the time. I buy the meat cut for jerky already thin and soak it overnight in just teriyaki and water mix. Then put it on. It turns out delicious  I have given a few pieces out at training club and my instructor says it is too good for the dogs <BG> The best part is it is simple. It is important to rotate the trays cause I forgot to do that a few time and the batch came out too dry. I also think soaking it helps as well.

My sweet potatoes didn't turn out so I would love to hear that idea.


----------



## Jane

*dehydrated chicken breast treats*

Hi Missy,

Great idea to start a thread on this to have all the info in one place.

I make dehydrated chicken breast treats, not technically jerky.

I buy chicken breasts from Costco, and bake them at 425 F in the oven for about 20 minutes until they are cooked completely through. I cool them in the refrigerator. Once they are cold, I slice them into 1/4" thick slices, and lay the slices in the dehydrator. I use the dehydrator on the hottest setting, 160 F, and it usually takes about 4-6 hours to dry the chicken, depending on how many trays I fill. I rotate the trays partway through, a couple of times.

Once the chicken is dehydrated, I store it in freezer bags in the freezer and only defrost a handful at a time. I store the defrosted pieces in the refrigerator in an airtight container.

My dogs get a piece after grooming, nail clipping, ear cleaning, baths, etc. They love them! They have never gotten the runs from my homemade chicken treats! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

My recipe is the most simple of all. I buy boneless chicken breasts. I slice them into very thin pieces (as thin as you can get them) and put them right into the dehydrator. I cook them in the dehydrator at 160 degrees for 4-5 hours. I then keep them for up to a week in a zip lock bag at room temperature. The boys go CRAZY for them!


----------



## irnfit

Missy, once again, a great thread. I have been researching dehydrators and can't spend a lot on a mega one. This is just what I was looking for. My guys love beef and chicken jerky, and this would be so economical.


----------



## LuvCicero

I use my oven. I put the meat in the freezer till it's firm and easier to slice thin. Foil in the bottom of the oven and oven on lowest setting which is 170 degrees for me. I place the meat on the racks and use a wooden spoon between the door and oven to hold it open a little to let moisture escape. After about 4 hours, I cut the oven off and leave the meat to cool. Cicero loves it.


----------



## Missy

My dehydrator came today (I mean DH's.) do I wrap it and put it under the tree? or try to make Chicken Jerky this weekend? oh these difficult decisions!


----------



## Poornima

Great thread, Missy! The tips are so helpful.


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, you are too funny. I say start using it for the pups, then wrap it up and put it under the tree on Xmas for him. It wouldn't be fair to keep the pups waiting.:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

That sounds much easier, Karen! 

I am extra paranoid about using raw chicken, I guess that is why I bake the meat first. I remember reading about the commercially made chicken jerky strips (the China ones that were making dogs ill) and how part of the issue was that they weren't getting the chicken up to a high enough temp to kill whatever bacteria should be killed for safety. There were probably other issues with those commercial treats too - I feel like it is safer to make small batches at home!


----------



## Mraymo

Or you could use the dehydrator and just wrap the box. Maybe he wouldn't notice.ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Jane,
I believe it was in the book that came with my dehydrator that I read that you have to be sure to get the temperature up to 160-165 degrees for it to be safe to cook raw meat. I am going to look again just to be sure. My breeder cooks it the same way I do. I think making the strips really thin (which isn't easy) helps them to cook through quickly. I think part of the problems with the ones from china was that they were Irradated. I don't know that they ever admitted to that being a problem, but I think that is what was speculated. I stopped buying them back then too.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> My dehydrator came today (I mean DH's.) do I wrap it and put it under the tree? or try to make Chicken Jerky this weekend? oh these difficult decisions!


Use the dehydrator and wrap the box and put it under the tree :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee

I have the Excalibur dehydrater and it was recommended by the mfg. to cook the chicken before dehydrating to be safe.

My pups favorite is the beef jerky, I use London Broil, which I cut into 1/4 inch slices and dehydrate for about 12 to 14 hours. I usually make about 4 LB's at a time and store the jerky in Freezer bags in the freezer. The cooked strips are thin enough to break into smaller pieces and fed to the pups straight from the freezer, my babies love them, and there is no worry about the meat spoiling.


----------



## Missy

OK--devil's advocate here Janet...why not then, just broil, slice and freeze? if you just serve out of the freezer?


----------



## Janet Zee

Missy......By dehydrating the beef you can carry pieces in your pocket or hand without getting greasy which makes handling more comfortable, it breaks up easier because the dehydration process removes most of the moisture from the meat which shrinks the slices so you can break them even if frozen without hurting your fingers and you have the option of not freezing the jerky, just storing at room temperature or refrigerate. I usually make large batches which last awhile so I prefer to freeze the slices for freshness.


----------



## Missy

That's great to know. I will start my first batch today. I am so excited...the boys don't know what is coming!!! 
Oh, my boys like their meat plain so I was not going to season or marinate...but has anyone ever brine'd their chicken first? would that help preserve too? Have a formula to brine?


----------



## Janet Zee

Missy.....My furbabies like their steak plain as well. Although, I may try a little teriyaki on a small batch. I haven't dehydrated chicken so I can't help there. I would think brining would make the chicken very salty to the taste, but what the heck do I know.ound:


----------



## ama0722

Missy that might be a good idea. When I tried making the chicken it just got too hard too fast. Like it crumbles too much. Not sure what I did wrong. The pups still loved it but it was messy for me. I do what Jane does and put it in my pocket when training (hence the thread on Dora chewing out my pockets!)


----------



## Missy

Help!!! what does it mean rotate the trays? do you turn the dehydrator off and change where they are in the stack? I've started them...help not sure what to do.


----------



## ama0722

Missy, I just take the bottom one and put it on the top and do that every few hours- so they get rotated thru which one is closest to the heating system.


----------



## Missy

I feel really stupid Amanda...but how do you do that? do you turn it off? or just do it while everything is on?


----------



## ruthann

I buy chicken breasts at Cosco. Bake them until they reach 180 degrees. I sprinkle them with parsley and a little salt. Cool and slice them thin and bake in oven at 200 degrees until dried out. Takes about 7 hours. I freeze them and take a few out at a time. When I take them out I keep them in the refrigerator. Annabelle sits in front of the frige after brushing, cutting toenails, etc. until she gets her reward for being a very good girl!! They should keep out of the frige for a few hours, if you are going out. Our ancestors carried beef, deer jerkey on trips to sustain themselves. They never had refrigeration, so I think it would keep for several days but I'm always germ crazy so don't take the chance. Ruthann and Annabelle.


----------



## ama0722

Missy- yes, I do it while it is on. Maybe you should turn it off first, but I just grab the trays take and shuffle them and set right back down. It only takes a few seconds. Okay tell me if I am doing it wrong guys?


----------



## Jane

Missy, I unplug the dehydrator, rotate the trays, then put the top on and plug it in again. It works fine!


----------



## Thumper

How did I miss this thread? It hasnt' been on the main page when I come on probably! lol

I make the chicken jerky, although, I have just started recently making beef because Gucci was maybe getting *bored* with the chicken jerky and yes, I cater. lol

I do it a little bit different though than everyone else. What I do is freeze it halfway (or thaw it partially, depending on when I bought it!) and then I cut it into slices while half frozen. I then put them all in a big bowl with water and curing salt (about a tbsp) and then whatever seasoning you want you can add too!

**Tip: It is easier to slice meat thin half frozen 

Then, I lay them on foil covered cookie sheets and bake them at about 350 for 30 min, I take them out, let them cool, I pour the excess juice out of the pan and then I place them on some paper towels and let them dry off for about 30 more minutes or so,

I put them on the dehydrator racks (I have the Excalibur too and love it!) and then I cook it at full temp (165, I believe) for about 4.5 hours.

Its important to freeze the chicken jerky that won't be eaten that week because you can't get all the water out of chicken like you can the beef. Even after all that,* the chicken still retains a percentage of water which can lend itself to mold growth, so I always store the jerky in the fridge and freeze the rest.*

With the beef, I basically do the same thing, but I use some jerky seasoning that I buy online (many online stores for jerky supplies!)

I've even used ground meat and you squeeze it into strips with a jerky gun

It really is easier than it sounds to make the jerky  Missy, I hope you like your new dehydrator! I know the boys will.


----------



## lcy_pt

Okay guys.....which dehydrator......Excalibur (and what size) or Nesco? The Excalibur is a bit pricier but I can definitely see using a dehydrator for things like banana chips, apple leather, etc....


----------



## Missy

Kara, I was waiting for you to find this thread. LOL. I should of pm'd you...it's been crazy. What is curing salt? where do you find it? and how long to you soak the chicken? 

Finished last night at about 10:30...and the crowds went wild!!!! I used the "slice it real thin and dehydrate it raw" method...Actually I bought the purdue thin sliced breasts (the kind you use for scalopini) and then just cut them smaller with a scissors... I didn't add anything too them. I am going to try the baked first version today. The cool thing, they look just like jerky you buy but I know (I think) they are safe.

Oh -- Just wanted to add...I have a collection of those little packs that keep moisture out from all the Canz Real Meat treats we buy.... I put one of those pacs in with my bags of jerky. Just a thought for you guys. not sure where you could buy them new. but if you buy a bag of treats just save the one that comes with it. I put them in my containers of kibble and even with the bully sticks.


----------



## Missy

lcy_pt said:


> Okay guys.....which dehydrator......Excalibur (and what size) or Nesco? The Excalibur is a bit pricier but I can definitely see using a dehydrator for things like banana chips, apple leather, etc....


OK, Pat...I am no expert, but after just one batch-- I would say it would be very nice to have a bigger one than the nesco. and it looks like the trays on the excalibur would be easier to shuffle. But for just dog Jerky the nesco seems just fine. Although I may get more trays so I can do a bigger batch all at once and freeze them.

Has anyone tried dehydrating greenbeans since we are always looking for low cal snacks for the boys? wondering if they get more caloric once dehydrated...more sugars?


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Has anyone tried dehydrating greenbeans since we are always looking for low cal snacks for the boys? wondering if they get more caloric once dehydrated...more sugars?


I tried, Missy, and it was a disaster. I ended up with tiny green strings of nothing when it was all done! Not sure why it didn't work, but it just didn't, for me!


----------



## Missy

I love my Nesco! so easy!!! and the boys go wild!!! and I hope it is good for them! I sliced them real thin and dehydrated them today-- this batch came out better than last nights batch. Next time I will try baking them first. But this is so easy. I sliced them to about 1/8 of an inch, very small pieces and they dried in about 4 hours. I can't wait to try flank steak! Thanks Jane for mentioning it way back when.


----------



## Brady's mom

I have a batch of chicken going right now. The boys are anxiously waiting:biggrin1:.


----------



## Miss Paige

Love this thread-I just got a dehydrator/jerky maker today from Cabela's. And got an extra tray-can't wait to start making treats for the kids. Hubby could not believe it when I told him why I wanted one-he then went around the store looking for me a filet knife and a board to cut the meat on-he wanted to get me a fish cleaning board with a clip on it to hold the meat-told him nope cause I was not spending $29.00 for a "cutting board". Hubby is going to help me cut the meat. And since I am reading this thread I will know how to get it ready to fix.

Thanks again for a great thread.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> I love my Nesco! so easy!!! and the boys go wild!!! and I hope it is good for them! I sliced them real thin and dehydrated them today-- this batch came out better than last nights batch. Next time I will try baking them first. But this is so easy. I sliced them to about 1/8 of an inch, very small pieces and they dried in about 4 hours. I can't wait to try flank steak! Thanks Jane for mentioning it way back when.


I'm glad you like it, Missy! I like mine too! It does the job and I'm so happy to be able to feed my boys their favorite treat, worry-free! Let us all know how the flank steak works out!


----------



## Thumper

lcy_pt said:


> Okay guys.....which dehydrator......Excalibur (and what size) or Nesco? The Excalibur is a bit pricier but I can definitely see using a dehydrator for things like banana chips, apple leather, etc....


I love the Excalibur, but make the decision based on your needs and how often you'd use it. We grow veggies and herbs in the summer and I like drying those and using them in the winter months, my kids LOVE banana, cherries and peaches from the dehydrator, and my DH has made sun dried tomatos that were pretty wonderful (partially in sun, partially in dehydrator! lol)

I have this one:

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/9-Tray-Large-Excalibur-3900-68-37-regular-prod.htm

and what I like about it (I did some research on dehydrators before I bit the bullet) is that you don't have to change around shelves or anything like that and it is really easy to clean, the trays..I can wash in the top shelf of the dishwasher and the netting stuff, I just wash it with a dish brush and soap, easy cleaning basically.

Oh, and its made in America and has a guarantee.

If you aren't in a hurry, sign up for the email sales on their website and they will likely send you a coupon code, I sometimes get some coupons in the mail from them and I'll post on this thread when I do incase anyone wants them.


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> Kara, I was waiting for you to find this thread. LOL. I should of pm'd you...it's been crazy. What is curing salt? where do you find it? and how long to you soak the chicken?
> 
> Finished last night at about 10:30...and the crowds went wild!!!! I used the "slice it real thin and dehydrate it raw" method...Actually I bought the purdue thin sliced breasts (the kind you use for scalopini) and then just cut them smaller with a scissors... I didn't add anything too them. I am going to try the baked first version today. The cool thing, they look just like jerky you buy but I know (I think) they are safe.
> 
> Oh -- Just wanted to add...I have a collection of those little packs that keep moisture out from all the Canz Real Meat treats we buy.... I put one of those pacs in with my bags of jerky. Just a thought for you guys. not sure where you could buy them new. but if you buy a bag of treats just save the one that comes with it. I put them in my containers of kibble and even with the bully sticks.


yah..I have been SO busy with holiday stuff and houseguests.

The curing salt is a special salt you use for canning/curing, It looks like this:
Morton Tender Quick Meat Cure, 2 lbs: Amazon.com: Grocery

And I recently discovered this Venison seasoning, which Gucci is crazy about, even though I put it on beef! Which reminds me, I need to go to the butcher and see if they have any venison in, she LOVES and I mean LOVES venison jerky, if you can stomach the smell, they go nuts for it.

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/Venison-Seasoning-2-7-oz--97-40-regular-prod.htm

I'm glad to hear they like it!  But you've backed yourself into a corner now, because store bought treats won't be as good to them anymore! LOL Now that they know there is something better out there!


----------



## ruthann

Today, I followed Kara's chicken jerky reciepe instead of mine. I started with 4 lbs. of deboned breast, semi-froze, sliced thin, brined, baked until cooked, drained the juice off, I used oven (don't have dehydrator and nowhere to store one). It took about four and a half hours, start to finish. It is easier, less time and passed Annabelles taste test. You end up with about l lb. of jerky. I think this amout will last a month. The chicken cost $20. So, nurishing, safe healthy treats cost about $5 per week. I think that is a good deal. I will be making her strips this way from now on. Ruthann


----------



## irnfit

Just ordered my Nesco. Last week, it was $68 on Amazon and today I got it for $55, no shipping cost. I guess he who hesitates is not always lost! 
:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

yes... That is what happened to me too...Michele, I was coveting it and when I saw it for $55 I grabbed it. I am making Jerky right now as we speak.


----------



## Brady's mom

Here's a question for those of you with the dehydrators. I have the Nesco (like most of us). Will you leave it on if you are not home? Last week when I was making jerky, DH wanted to go out to dinner. I, being the crazy lady I am, didn't want to leave the dehydrator on when noone is home. So, I called my neighbor and asked her if I could bring it over for her to babysit it (yes, the dehydrator):suspicious:. I am sure she thought I was nuts. Anyway, I need to make jerky again and we have dinner plans. Should I just wait until I am home tomorrow evening to make it. It only goes up to 160 degrees. People leave coffee makers, hotpots, etc. on when they are not home. Any thoughts??


----------



## Miss Paige

My first batch of beef jerky just came out of the dehydrator-dried in just 4 hours-I used London Broil that my DH had sliced really thin, doing chicken tomorrow for Ms Frannie since she can't have beef.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Jane

Hi Karen,

I have left it on while I went to pick up my kid at school, etc. But, I don't like to leave it on if I'm going to be gone awhile. I tend to start dehydrating in the mid-afternoon so it will be done by bedtime - I'm usually home then too.


----------



## Missy

I'm not sure I would leave it on either. I would run a quick errand. I like starting it on sunday mornings to give me a reason to stay home and in my robe all day...LOL


----------



## Brady's mom

I didn't have time to start cutting it up tonight anyway. I will start it when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri

Okay, are you guys all still happy with your dehydrators?


----------



## irnfit

I just got mine a few days ago. I hope to make some over the weekend.


----------



## Jane

I really do like my dehydrator. I keep meaning to make more things in it, but I've only made dried chicken treats for my boys. I am ready to make another batch today or tomorrow - we're out! Ooo, I just remembered I have some leftover beef in the freezer....maybe I'll try that too! Expanding their menu!


----------



## Missy

So the boys have made their preference know. They like them best, dehydrated raw with no salt soak first. So I have been just slicing the chicken breasts into slivers (I slice them more frozen than partially defrosted) , I would say 1/8th of an inch thick and dehydrating them for about 4-4.5 hours... They come out looking like potato chips. they are a big hit. I am going to try some beef next time too jane


----------



## Jane

Missy, since you are starting with raw meat, how do you store them once they are dehydrated? Thanks for sharing Jasper and Cash's preferences!!


----------



## Missy

Jane, I am storing them in the freezer and taking out a handfull at a time and keep it in a sealed glass jar. I don't know if it does anything...but i put an oxygen absorber in there. The Canz real meat treats come with them inside so I just took one from there.


----------



## Sheri

I would think that "just" dehydrating them would be as safe or safer than baking it, don't you? We need one of the doctor's/scientist minds to answer that for sure. Any one know who they are? Didn't I read on here that Maryam/Pablo just passed her medical boards?

Which dehydrator are you each using? From earlier posts it looks like mostly it is the Nesco American Harvest FD-75PR 700 Watt for around $80.00 reg. price. Right? And one person had an industrial big one that I can't think of the name right now.

Oh, Exscelsior or something similar?


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> I would think that "just" dehydrating them would be as safe or safer than baking it, don't you?


I am just overly paranoid, Sheri.  I bake the chicken breasts at 475 until they are cooked through, then I dehydrate them. The dehydrator goes up to 160 F, which technically should be high enough to kill anything bad, but some of the controversy with the dried chicken breasts that were recalled about a year ago had to do with the chicken not being brought up to the proper temperature to kill dangerous bacteria. There were probably other things that contributed to the problem, like improper storage and handling, etc.


----------



## Lina

Dehydrating them alone is fine but you should store it in the proper manner. For chicken, for example, I would leave it in the fridge/freezer because chicken will always retain a little bit of moisture, which can lead to mold growing on the jerky if left at room temperature. In addition, if you're dehydrating beef, you should add curing salt to the beef (along with whatever other seasonings you're using) to ensure that it will be okay kept at room temperature. If you do NOT use the curing salt, then you should keep the beef in the fridge/freezer and not at room temperature to make sure that it will keep.


----------



## Sheri

Ah, thanks, Lina! That's right, you are studying genetics, aren't you? You're the perfect one to answer this. So, do you dehydrate treats for Kubrick? Or trust it good enough?


----------



## Lina

Sheri, yes, I just bought a dehydrator for Kubrick and I only dehydrate, I don't bake beforehand. But I did buy curing salt from a specialty spice store (it's really hard to find! And it's pink, LOL!) so I trust it with that. Otherwise, I would definitely add to the fridge.


----------



## Sheri

Lina said:


> Sheri, yes, I just bought a dehydrator for Kubrick and I only dehydrate, I don't bake beforehand. But I did buy curing salt from a specialty spice store (it's really hard to find! And it's pink, LOL!) so I trust it with that. Otherwise, I would definitely add to the fridge.


Would you share what kind of Dehydrator you got, how you like it, and where you get the special curing salt?


----------



## Lina

I got the same kind of dehydrator that everyone here has, LOL. It's the Nesco American Harvest FD-75PR 700 Watt Dehydrator. It's more expensive now, but I got it on sale for $50, which I thought was a pretty good deal. I like it very much because I don't really need anything bigger... if I had a bigger house and/or more dogs, I might like to have a bigger one. As it is, though, this one is perfect as when it's not in use, I just stick it on top of my cupboards (there's a pretty large space between the cupboards and the ceiling in my kitchen) and that works out well for me.

I looked for curing salt at a bunch of different places in the city, and found it in a small store here. I looked online, though, and there are different places that carry it that I saw.

http://www.texastastes.com/p158.htm

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/curing-salt

You can use the curing salt from The Spice House but the Tender Quick (scroll down) on the Texas Tastes site works just as well (if not better) for beef jerky.


----------



## Missy

ok--- so what about the sodium nitrites in the curing salt? That is why I stopped soaking it... going through all this trouble and adding my own nitrites... Lina, do you think the pups are ok with that small amount?
(curing salt is 93.75% salt and 6.25% sodium nitrite) 

also, I have found that by cutting the chicken so thin (really think of a potato chip) they really have no moisture left. I trim all fat and muscle. And because I cut it almost frozen it is still very cool when I start up the dehydrator. I still keep them in the freezer except what I can go through in less than a week.


----------



## Thumper

I'd be scared to dehydrate chicken w/o cooking it, I'd freak out over salmonella for sure. I wouldn't even be able to touch it to feed it to her. lol Seriously, It'd gross me out too bad

I had read in one of my jerky books that you cannot take out all the water in chicken no matter what, that it will always retain a small percentage of water and be prone to festering bacteria, so to always store it/freeze it. That's why you never see chicken jerky for sale unless it is has been radiated, and what's the point of that, no nutrients, they might as well eat plastic. lol

I don't use much salt at all, but just enough to help the jerky dry/cure, but nowhere near the amount of salt i use if I make beef jerky for humans.

I love how easily it slices frozen, though.


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm not a vet, but I would think it would be fine. I would only use a little tiny bit, not a lot. For a pound of beef I've been using like half of a 1/4 teaspoon.


----------



## Jane

*Just for fun - photo*

Here's a photo I took today of our chicken and beef treat making with the dehydrator! The whole house smelled like meat!! This is before I started dehydrating.


----------



## Sheri

Ooooh, Jane, thanks for posting that! How about posting an "after" picture, too? It would show how much the pieces shrink, what size to cut in order to get a certain size. I've been wondering.


----------



## Jane

Oh, I should have taken a photo of the dried treats when they were still on the tray. We had friends over so I just bagged everything and put them in the freezer. The chicken probably shrank about 25%-30%, but the beef shrank more, maybe 40-50%. Here is a photo of the dried treats (chicken on the left, beef - prime rib! on the right):


----------



## Missy

oh very cool! I was about to ask everyone to "show me their Jerky" LOL. I will have to take a pict of mine. much thinner and smaller...but that is because i have a pudge. Jane your's look much more satisfying than mine. I am about to do beef. I just got london broil and I'm soaking it. I didn't have any more curing salt-- so I am using a tad of lawry's meat tendersizer. but I will freeze it for the most part anyway. I need to order some of the salt cure today.


----------



## Missy

Here are photos of my Jerky. In the first photo The ones on the left were made from strips of those very thing cutlets and soaked and baked... the ones on the right are we made from frozen breasts cut to about 1/8 of an inch thin and dehydrated raw... they really are like chicken chips. and the last is of the jar I keep the handful from out of the freezer in.


----------



## Missy

and the proof of their tastiness.


----------



## Missy

oops...I don't know why they are loading sideways...


----------



## Thumper

haha! Cute pictures, Missy! My jerky looks similar to that, sometimes a bit bigger, but not by much.


----------



## Sheri

Jane and Missy,
Thanks for posting pictures, that is really nice to see the beginning and end products. And, Cash makes a good salesman!


----------



## Missy

Ha ha ha. see that beautiful little jar full of jerky!!! no more! I just dropped it and it shattered all over the kitchen and in the boys sun room... Ghrrrr. DH is vaccuming.


----------



## Jane

Thanks for posting your jerky photos, Missy! Sorry about the broken jar - I hate it when that happens! 

I really like the wide, thin flat chicken ones you made! I will have to try dehydrating raw sometime. I'm sure my guys will like them either way. They like meat in any form, really!


----------



## Missy

If I interpret it correctly-- the cooking it first just allows you to cook the first stage fast to avoid germs growing at the lower heat... I think and I re-iterate THINK, that by working with the chicken frozen, and cutting it super thin it cooks pretty fast at the 160 degrees. And then I think I over cook it. But the boys still like it...and I feel safer with it being super dried out. 

How would you know if your Jerky was going bad? I know some Beef Jerky I bought went bad on me and I could see it because it developed mold. 

I am just finishing my london broil jerky...boy it looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Miss Paige

Missy:

It is good enough to eat-hubby did some for the "kids" and he tried it-said it was pretty good but needed seasoning for him-LOL. 

I have a question-I read where some marinade before drying have not done that because I am not sure I am getting the right marinade and don't want to give the kids anything that will not be good for them-what do you'll use?

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## LuvCicero

Here is a picture of the chicken jerky I do in the oven. I only sprinkle a tiny bit of salt over it to help with drawing out the moisture. I cook on 180 for an hour then turn the oven to 170 and crack the door for about 3 more hours. The overhead light makes it hard to tell but it is all a light golden brown and easy to break. I put bags in the freezer and keep one in the fridge. He loves it to much to use for training - but it works for "come"
"CHICKEN"


----------



## Sheri

Mmmmmm, Dale, looks yummy!


----------



## Missy

*Question?*

So I just got some curing salt the other day and have been soaking the chicken and the beef before dehydrating. I find the soaked chicken much more difficult to handle (having cut it really fine before soaking.) so here's the question....is there any reason I couldn't cure the chicken breasts whole and then freeze them after to be able cut them and dehydrate them in their slightly frozen state?


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm not sure, but I would think it would be okay.


----------



## ama0722

Missy- I think you could do that. I made my first batch of chicken jerky and I really liked how it turned out. I used your recommendation to cut it up slightly frozen and then I soaked it over night and that morning I put it on the dehydrator. It worked for me. I will try and take a pic of both of mine.


----------



## ama0722

This weeks goodies. Well it will last me a lot longer than a week, I just put everything in the freezer just in case. I didn't really like how the liver turned out though. I cooked it first and it is pretty hard but the pups sure like it. I also don't like stuff I can't put in my mouth to train with:croc:


----------



## Missy

What beautiful Jerky Amanda. so fess up...do you cook for DH or just the dogs? I put much more effort into making sure I have stuff on hand for the boys. LOL. although I do make sure my DH has his ice cream.


----------



## Brady's mom

*Great Idea*

So, I am cooking my jerky now. My mom just called and told me she just hung up with the breeder of her soon-to-be-dog, Bacca. My mom was telling her how I dehydrate the chicken and she said she does too. She is Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy. Anyway, she told my Mom to tell me to try lunch meat. She said hers go crazy over it. What a great idea! I had some turkey in the house so I just threw in a few small pieces with the chicken I have going right now. I may have to go and buy some roast beef, sliced chicken, and turkey in the next few days and give it a try. What a great idea.


----------



## Missy

*Bison Jerky...*

...is currently dehydrating. It was so lean. It was on sale at the market (you know those pre-packaged bison steaks you see) so of course I had to try it for the boys...


----------



## Jane

Hey, what a coincidence! I am just getting ready to make a big batch of chicken jerky this afternoon!! :biggrin1: 

Bison sounds yummy (from a dog point-of-view), Missy! Let us know how it is received! :hungry:


----------



## Missy

Oh the bison was a BIG hit. I even tasted it. it cooked up quicker than the beef and has a great consistency and a lot less fat than beef. So I have a big bag in the freezer for special treats.


----------



## Poornima

I am planning to buy the dehydrator. Any new insights / recommendations? 
Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

We bought the Nesco one in Missy's first post about 8 mos. ago and LOVE it! My DH loves the jerky (chicken & beef) we always have some around. Thank goodness, besides loving to eat it, he also loves to make it. He has experimented w/several recipes but, always makes 2 trays of plain for Tori. What a good daddy! :biggrin1:

Here's a site he's been using lately for new jerky recipes. It's called Beef Jerky Recipes but, they have recipes for everything you can think of to dehydrate, they even have recipes for tofu and alligator jerky!


----------



## Poornima

Leslie said:


> We bought the Nesco one in Missy's first post about 8 mos. ago and LOVE it! My DH loves the jerky (chicken & beef) we always have some around. Thank goodness, besides loving to eat it, he also loves to make it. He has experimented w/several recipes but, always makes 2 trays of plain for Tori. What a good daddy! :biggrin1:
> 
> Here's a site he's been using lately for new jerky recipes. It's called Beef Jerky Recipes but, they have recipes for everything you can think of to dehydrate, they even have recipes for tofu and alligator jerky!


Thanks for the input and link for the recipes. I ordered the same model Jane recommended last night. I can't wait to get it.

As for the alligator recipes, DH tried alligator steak when we visited Australia. That had to be one of the tasteless tough meats ever. He tried Kangaroo steak as well and it was flavorless and chewy too. I can't blame it on the chef as he cooked my Filet Minon to perfection!


----------



## Missy

Poornima, I have stopped using mine. (the boys gave me a rash when I made it for them and then would kiss me...go figure) I may have given up a bit too quickly, took up way too much of my time. Make me an offer, and you can have a slightly used one if you like. ( I may have used it a 8 times-- totally understand if you want a brand new one though)


----------



## Jill in Mich

I use mine on a regular basis but it does take a chunk of time out of the day - it takes me about an hour to cut up the meat (about 3 lbs) and then 5-6 hours for the drying, which requires being home since you need to rotate the trays.


----------



## Miss Paige

I still love mine-DH cuts up the meat (could be why I am still happy to use it) then we just start it on a Sunday-the one day I refuse to leave the house. The "kids" love when we are making it cause they get tidbits while daddy is cutting up the meat.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Poornima

Missy said:


> Poornima, I have stopped using mine. (the boys gave me a rash when I made it for them and then would kiss me...go figure) I may have given up a bit too quickly, took up way too much of my time. Make me an offer, and you can have a slightly used one if you like. ( I may have used it a 8 times-- totally understand if you want a brand new one though)


I wish I had seen your post before I placed the order for mine. Mine is already on its way. I hope your again.

Thank you all for your inputs. I can't wait to get mine.

Dale, I made some chicken using your method and pups loved it.


----------



## Poornima

I am loving my Nesco dehydrator. Pups are enjoying the homemade chicken treats! :whoo:

Thanks for the inputs and recipes!


----------



## eurobichons

been using one for quite a few years and we love it , makes perfectly healthy dog treats and the dogs love the fruit too.


----------



## eurobichons

we juice carrots then add oats (best to use is ground oatmeal) to the mix and some salmon flakes , mix well then make thin patties and dehydrate them, the dogs love them.
Also use thin chicken roll and dehydrate for a crunchy chew, and venison thinly sliced also makes great jerky.
Blueberries we dehydrate and add to bio goats milk yoghurt.


----------



## dana77pbg

As always, I am late to the party. I've loved this thread. I have a very large Kitchen Aid 36" stove with a convection oven. Has anyone used a convection (fan) oven tp dehydrate? Thanks, Dana


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just ordered one also, supposed to arrive tomorrow. I hope it comes with good instructions because this all sounds pretty confusing. Precook or not? (I think I'm going to, better safe than sorry). Presoak chicken, not presoak??? LOL. I went this weekend and bought some thinly sliced turkey tenderloins, chicken and some beef round minute steaks aleady sliced thin. I'm anxious to give this a shot. Has anyone tried dehydrating sweet potato?


----------



## Thumper

Mine didn't like the sweet potatos, my human bunch does, lightly salted 

I usually soak the chicken for an hour or two and let it finish unthawing all the way and then bake it and then dehydrate it. It is easier to cut if it is 1/2 frozen. MUCH easier to get the right thin slice that way.

Has anyone made jerky with dark chicken meat? I have some boneless thigh meat and I'm wondering if it can make jerky or if it is too fatty?


----------



## Poornima

Sharlene, I simply cut chicken tenderloins it into 1" pieces with meat scissors (even if the meat is at room temperature it cuts it well), cook at 475 in the oven and put it in the dehydrator for 5 hours. It makes nice, bite sized square shaped pieces. I have also cut the chicken terterloin into thin, long strips and the furballs love to chew on it. So far so good.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Found this site: To the experienced it might be elementary but to me who has never even seen or used one, I found it helpful.

http://www.dehydratorbook.com/food-dehydrator-recipes.html (the HOW-TO link).


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> We bought the Nesco one in Missy's first post about 8 mos. ago and LOVE it!


AAAKKK! I just realized I lied to you all :sorry: We do not have the same one Missy posted. Yes, the one we have is a Nesco, but it is this square model. DH reminded me the reason we chose this one rather than one of the round ones, is because it gives a lot more drying area on each tray. He figures if he's going to all the time and trouble to make it, he wants to make as much as possible at one time. In fact, we ordered an additional 2 trays, giving us 6 instead of just 4


----------



## mellowbo

That's the one we just got too Leslie. I think the square will hold more. Just made our first batch of human beef jerky. Now we have to try some chicken for the furkids.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I bought the square model also.


----------



## Evye's Mom

My dehydrator came and using it right now. I came with a wonderful manual but lacked in good instructions so I only hope I did this right. Marinated beef and turkey jerky on the botton 2 trays for us and turkey, chicken and a little bit of beef top 2 trays for the pups. The instructions didn't say anything about rotating trays. Should I anyway? And it also said to blot the beef with paper towels throughout the drying process. Hmm?

I did precook the chicken but not the turkey. IDK. Anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## marjrc

This all sounds so tempting, but I wanted to know how you store your jerky. Can't you leave it at room temp, in a bag or jar, where it is very handy to use as treats? Do you HAVE to keep it in the fridge or freezer until use? If so, that wouldn't be very handy to me, I don't think. 

I have tried using my convection oven as well as our microwave to dry out sweet pot. and meat. I've made great liver bits that way - in the oven - but chicken and sweet potato in the m/wave didn't turn out too well. It was either way too hard, burnt or not quite done.


----------



## Poornima

Marj, I keep mine in an airtight container in the fridge. I make just enough treats to last 2 1/2-3 weeks. Since I cook the chicken first and then dehydrate, there is a little chance of spoilage.


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

You technically *can* store it outside of the fridge BUT....BUT, you would have to use ALOT more salt to take more moisture out and fight bacteria from growing. Like the jerky in the store has tons more salt, and the dried sweet potatos, most have chemicals but I'm not really sure on storing sweet potatos I haven't dealt with that.

I usually make enough for 2 weeks and take out what I need and she'll eat it within an hour or two and its fine. I don't use as much salt as store bought..so thats why its better to keep cool.

Warm air is a place for bacterias and molds to grow. echhkk!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I did bag mine and froze most of it. I keep one bag in the frig. I'm too afraid to leave it out.


----------



## marjrc

Yup, I'd prefer to keep it in fridge/freezer too. Much better than having to add a ton of salt! Makes sense, Kara. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

DH makes ours and he adds nothing at all to Tori's, no salt, seasoning, preservatives, etc. Like Sharlene, I keep most of it in the freezer and a smaller bag in the fridge. However, I did find some that was left in her travel bag (for who knows how long??? Hehe) and it was totally fine. I wouldn't risk doing it on a regular basis, though.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Dehydrating sweet potato (for the dogs) mushrooms and tomotoes for me. I blanched the sweet potato first.....we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Evye's Mom

The sweet potato turned out great. The dogs love them. Mushrooms turned out good too. Not so anxious to do tomatoes again but better than letting them go bad.


----------



## Jane

Leslie said:


> DH makes ours and he adds nothing at all to Tori's, no salt, seasoning, preservatives, etc. Like Sharlene, I keep most of it in the freezer and a smaller bag in the fridge. However, I did find some that was left in her travel bag (for who knows how long??? Hehe) and it was totally fine. I wouldn't risk doing it on a regular basis, though.


I also don't use any salt or seasonings. I bake the chicken, slice, and then dehydrate. I am paranoid about salmonella. Anyway, I store the jerky in the freezer in bags, then defrost smaller portions in the refrigerator (and keep them there).


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sharing a recipe for dog treats. I made these for our playdate this past Saturday and they were a hit amongst all the dogs. 

Turkey & Sweet Potato Treats for Dogs

2 cups of turkey, cooked (I used the package of turkey tenderloins ?? Butterball)
1 cup water
1 cup sweet potato, cooked until soft (I used one whole large potato)
1 TBSP molasses
1-1/2 cups of dry, uncooked oatmeal.
Shred/chop the turkey into small pieces, blend turkey and water in blender/food processor until a thick paste. Add sweet potato and molasses to mixture, blend until thickened. Spoon mixture into large bowl and add oatmeal, mix well (I added a LOT more oatmeal ? another cup). The dough should not be runny. **Spoon dough onto dehydrator racks by teaspoon. Place cranberry or blueberry on top pressing in slightly so the berry stays in the treat. Dehydrate for 4 to 5 hours on 135 until thoroughly dry but not crispy. **I slightly formed the dough to look like a cookie and pressed the berry in before placing on racks so the dough wouldn't be pressed through the grids.

Enjoy doggies.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks Sharlene! This recipe looks like one maybe even little "treat snob" Tori would like


----------



## Evye's Mom

I got the recipe from the book that came with the dehydrator. Very easy to make.


----------



## psow9421

*dehydator*



Thumperlove said:


> I love the Excalibur, but make the decision based on your needs and how often you'd use it. We grow veggies and herbs in the summer and I like drying those and using them in the winter months, my kids LOVE banana, cherries and peaches from the dehydrator, and my DH has made sun dried tomatos that were pretty wonderful (partially in sun, partially in dehydrator! lol)
> 
> I have this one:
> 
> http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/9-Tray-Large-Excalibur-3900-68-37-regular-prod.htm
> 
> and what I like about it (I did some research on dehydrators before I bit the bullet) is that you don't have to change around shelves or anything like that and it is really easy to clean, the trays..I can wash in the top shelf of the dishwasher and the netting stuff, I just wash it with a dish brush and soap, easy cleaning basically.
> Oh, and its made in America and has a guarantee.
> 
> If you aren't in a hurry, sign up for the email sales on their website and they will likely send you a coupon code, I sometimes get some coupons in the mail from them and I'll post on this thread when I do incase anyone wants them.


I also have a excaliburdehydrator. I am looking to make Jerky for my furgirls. what recipies work best for you? Also what temp and how long do you cook it for? Do you pre cook the meat.
I am so glad that I found this site. Does anyone know how to make softer treats that can be used in Agility training and in the show ring? I Love giving my dogs treats that don't contain words that I can't pronounce in the ingredients. 
Pam,Lela and Lindy


----------



## Evye's Mom

I did precook my chicken, not the beef. I didn't precook the turkey and I wish I had. It was very rubbery. I'm not really sure it matters what type of beef, leaner the better I would assume. I just thinly sliced it and placed on the racks, no other added ingredients at 160 degrees for 4 to 6 hours. I started watching it closely after 4 hours. The softness might come in if you dehydrated them for less time but I would keep them in the freezer until needed then take out and thaw in the frig.

I'm dehydrating bananas and sweet potato right now. Anybody have directions for sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## psow9421

Thank you so much! I will definitely try both chicken ,beef, and the sweet potatoe. 
Pam


----------



## mugglemaker

I just got my dehydrator today so I could make treats for my dogs. I see some of you mention rotating the trays. Do you mean turning them or changing levels.


----------



## mugglemaker

*mugglemaker*

I just got my dehydrator today to make treats for my pups. Trying to save money. I noticed someone said to rotate the racks. Would that mean to turn the racks or change levels? I've never used a dehydrator before, but I make treats for them sometimes, but they eat them so fast they look at me like "What? Just one?"


----------



## StarrLhasa

When I use my dehydrator to dry fresh fruit, I change the vertical location of the trays every so often: Top goes to bottom, and every other tray moves up.

I have not tried using it to dry other substances yet, although I have been meaning to make chicken jerky since I cannot buy it anymore since so many brands come from China.


----------



## Miss Paige

I dehydrate both chicken & beef into jerky for the "kids". I rotate the trays-as Starr stated top goes to bottom-bottom to top then rotate the others after those two. I love making jerky and it's a safe treat for the babies.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for as long as she needs)


----------



## mugglemaker

*mugglemaker*

Thank you so much for the information. Are all the pups on here Lasa apso's? I have two Chihuahua's and two terriers. Also two cats.


----------



## Miss Paige

Nope-most of the dogs are Havanese-and then we have others-I have two-one fulled coated Havie-almost 10 yrs old-one curly coated-looks like a Bichon-7 years & one foster Havie mix-14 years old.

But no matter the breed you have you are always welcome here-we are all dog lovers.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (as long as she needs me)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Does everyone like their dehydrator, does anyone wish they purchased the Excaliber instead of the Nesco? I worry about the dogs getting too much salt, does anyone just do their jerky plain? It would be fun to see what everyone thinks now. Thanks Flynn


----------

